# Bios - speedstep disable



## leoalvesmachado (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a Intel Xeon CPU x5650 @ 2.67GHz in a Windows 7 64 bits. This machine is supposed to run Virtual Machines, and one "VM" I have wont boot with speedstep on.
I've tried to reduce the minimum processor speed from inside the OS, but it didn't work, and I didn't find anything about speedstep or minimum processor speed on the bios "setup" screen.

Could you help me on that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 16, 2011)

Disabling SpeedStep is a bad idea as it puts the CPU into a low performance mode (i.e. slower).  Maybe try using a different virtual machine software?


----------



## leoalvesmachado (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've already tried a several other VM softwares and they didn't work out. I want to disable it so I can at least copy the files inside the VM and create another one, if that's the case.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 16, 2011)

It'll be in the CPU options section of the BIOS.  Where that is located differs depending on what kind of BIOS you have.


----------



## leoalvesmachado (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, But I didn't find this CPU options.
I have in my setup page:
File (containing info I cant edit, and the save/exit options)
Storage - containing Device Configuration, Storage Options and Boot order
Security - containing passwords for Bios, device security, Network boot, System security and system security level
Power - containing OS power management, Hardware power management, Thermal
Advanced - Power options, Bios power on, Processors, Onboard devices, chipset/memory, device options and some configuration on slots available.

I've already entered the Advanced-Processors, but it does not have SpeedStep or anything on CPU speed...


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 16, 2011)

Look for the manual for your motherboard on the manufacturer's website.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

should be in advanced under processors

also, @ red_machine, i thought speedstep was a power saving feature? wouldn't disabling it just run the cpu at full speed rather than clock down when not in use?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 17, 2011)

No.  On all the Intel boards I've used, it has always said that if you disable SpeedStep the CPU will be set to the lowest performance mode.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah ok. I never had much time to mess with speedstep since I went from a Pentium D to an Athlon II X4 lol


----------



## user21 (Jun 17, 2011)

please make sure you have updated to the latest bios


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 17, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> No.  On all the Intel boards I've used, it has always said that if you disable SpeedStep the CPU will be set to the lowest performance mode.



no... im pretty sure it just runs full speed.... its the same as Cool and Quiet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea, Intel Speedstep is just a power saving feature. Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology allows the system to dynamically adjust processor voltage and core frequency, which can result in decreased average power consumption and decreased average heat production. If you disable this feature then your processor will just perform at a consistent rate.

*EDIT: Can you take pictures (camera, phone) of each screen in your BIOS?*


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2011)

@Red_Machine
SpeedStep is a power saving option for the processor. When it idles, the clock speed drops. If I disable SpeedStep on my processor, it will be always @ 2.8GHz, instead of idling @ 1.6GHz like it does with SpeedStep on.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 18, 2011)

yay so i was right after all. this is why i made such a big deal to my frind about wanting to drop a core 2 duo in my acer aspire 3680, more performance and better power savings (the celeron 520m didn't support speedstep)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep

@leoalvesmachado what model motherboard do you have?


----------

